# Need some help unbricking a Cable Modem



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

I could use a BlackCat cable method, but I don't feel like prying it open, soldering the header, buying the BC cable, and getting the software. It's too much trouble for this modem.

I have a SB4100. I've tried all the basics, including EB.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

hmmm.....if unbricking dont work i have a SB5100 i could trade you


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> hmmm.....if unbricking dont work i have a SB5100 i could trade you



You want my SB4100 for your SB5100?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

i was think maybe you had something you wanted to trade that worked


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> i was think maybe you had something you wanted to trade that worked



Lmao, I kinda figured that. I was kind of curious to see if that's what you meant, though. I was going to ask why...

Well, I have a DSL Duplex I can trade you, if you like? Can be mod'd for other services.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

im not sure what that even does TBH...


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> im not sure what that even does TBH...



It's all good. Everyone has to learn at some point, right? 

It's a DSL Modem/Switch/Router w/ Wireless b & g. I do believe it can be used as a regular switch, too.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

what happened to where the modem ended up bricked?


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> what happened to where the modem ended up bricked?



Huh? I think you're confusing the duplex with the modem I was describing in the OP. Am I right? Or are you asking how I bricked the cable modem?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

how did u brick the modem


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> how did u brick the modem



Oh, funny story. It's not really bricked, per say. It just refuses commands from Ethernet. I flashed it. It worked great, until I rebooted it. Now, it just refuses to allow me back in .


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

so maybe you could use the USB connection and flash back?


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> so maybe you could use the USB connection and flash back?



USB drivers don't work for x64. Trust me when I say I've tried everything. 

I don't even know if that would be possible.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 28, 2009)

so you dont have anything other than the dsl thing for trade?


----------



## Sonido (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I have other hardware, but nothing that would justify a trade for a modem. I do have a nForce4 SLI LGA775 board from Gigabyte. But to trade for just a modem would be a bit off.


----------

